#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Main Security risks connected with IoT!

## Bhavya

These days, there is noise about the Internet of Things (IoT) all around the world, as the IoT technology has finally arisen into the majority public view. IoT assistance us to create an easier life. Still, there are some security risks connected IoT technologies. These are some of the security risks connected with IOT

----------

